# Buying Black Piranha In Canada



## BlackPiranhas

Hey guys!

I am looking to buy Black Piranha, but I am in Canada

where can I buy them near Newmarket, OntarioÉ (that E thing is supose to be a question mark :l)

Id preffer to not buy online, so a store location would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

BlackPiranhas said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am looking to buy Black Piranha, but I am in Canada
> 
> where can I buy them near Newmarket, OntarioÉ (that E thing is supose to be a question mark :l)
> 
> Id preffer to not buy online, so a store location would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


You can change the E to a question mark down by where the time is on your PC. You have yours set to french. I did this before by mistake too and had no idea what i did,

Theres a big als in Newmarket that may have some or may be able to order you one. In missisauga there is dragon aquarium and big als side by side that often have black p's

look at the store locator for ontario as you can see reviews on different stores as well as what kinds of p's they have.

Member here Trigga is sellign a sweet bolivian rhom in Toronto for a good price if you were interested. There may be more classifeds for rhoms in the canadian classifieds


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am looking to buy Black Piranha, but I am in Canada
> 
> where can I buy them near Newmarket, OntarioÉ (that E thing is supose to be a question mark :l)
> 
> Id preffer to not buy online, so a store location would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


You can change the E to a question mark down by where the time is on your PC. You have yours set to french. I did this before by mistake too and had no idea what i did,

Theres a big als in Newmarket that may have some or may be able to order you one. In missisauga there is dragon aquarium and big als side by side that often have black p's

look at the store locator for ontario as you can see reviews on different stores as well as what kinds of p's they have.

Member here Trigga is sellign a sweet bolivian rhom in Toronto for a good price if you were interested. There may be more classifeds for rhoms in the canadian classifieds
[/quote]

Thank you VERY much for all the help!

Its greatly appreciated

Ill check big al's tomorrow

Ill also contact Trigga and see if we can arrange something

Thanks again!


----------



## Piranha_man

Welcome to the hobby and to the site!


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Piranha_man said:


> Welcome to the hobby and to the site!


Thank you very much!

Lol I forgot to make a thread in the intro forum. O well I guess this is the hello thread aswell LOL

Thanks again


----------



## FEEFA

I am also selling a 14in Black rhom if you're interested and have the tank space. Check the classifieds and send me a pm

Welcome to site it is the best place for piranha info


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Feefa said:


> I am also selling a 14in Black rhom if you're interested and have the tank space. Check the classifieds and send me a pm
> 
> Welcome to site it is the best place for piranha info


I am interested 

Sending a pm now

Gonna tell Big Al's to burn in hell

I got a message back from them 5 mins ago about my question if they can order a black rhom for me, and they were no help

Lol, not a suprise tbh.. the newmarket Big Als is horrid in my opinion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

O ya I forgot about you feefe. A nice and large rhom at a cheap price if you have something like a 180g plus tank.

If you cant do that large a tank you will often here or rhoms for sale in the TO area on this site wether its classifieds or just store updates from people who have just been. You have to watch though as some stores unknowingly sell sanchezi or compresus as rhombeus.

Speaking of compressus, i think theres a large compressus (10") in the canadian classifieds.


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> O ya I forgot about you feefe. A nice and large rhom at a cheap price if you have something like a 180g plus tank.
> 
> If you cant do that large a tank you will often here or rhoms for sale in the TO area on this site wether its classifieds or just store updates from people who have just been. You have to watch though as some stores unknowingly sell sanchezi or compresus as rhombeus.
> 
> Speaking of compressus, i think theres a large compressus (10") in the canadian classifieds.


Thanks!

What classifieds are you looking in? Kijiji? just curious 

Ill keep my eyes peeled for a heads up here! Ive seen a post or two already about seeing rhoms in stores. but they are pretty old

thanks again 

Ah the classifieds on THIS website  okay, gothca. Sorry lol im a total noob


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Yep the classified on this site. Kijiji is ok sometimes, but usually any p's on there are from people on here anyways or somebody will post the link up for others to see if not. The store locator is also on this site with a bunch of stores in Ontatio. I cant find the compressus ad so it mught be old enough to be off the first page or im blind. A seach may find it though. There are a bunch of members here from TO (I am From Niagara Falls so not too far away) that im sure you will quickly pick up on. Im sure some of them can give you a good rundown of the good stores in the area.

Anoother one i thought of is Aquatic Kingdom in missauga. I have onyl been to dragon and big als missisauga in TO so i cant comment on Aquatic kingdom, but i hear its really good even if you go just to look.

What size tank do you have?


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Yep the classified on this site. Kijiji is ok sometimes, but usually any p's on there are from people on here anyways or somebody will post the link up for others to see if not. The store locator is also on this site with a bunch of stores in Ontatio. I cant find the compressus ad so it mught be old enough to be off the first page or im blind. A seach may find it though. There are a bunch of members here from TO (I am From Niagara Falls so not too far away) that im sure you will quickly pick up on. Im sure some of them can give you a good rundown of the good stores in the area.
> 
> Anoother one i thought of is Aquatic Kingdom in missauga. I have onyl been to dragon and big als missisauga in TO so i cant comment on Aquatic kingdom, but i hear its really good even if you go just to look.
> 
> What size tank do you have?


Thanks!

Yeah the only issue I have is that my car got totaled in a bad accident so I cant drive. so any sales I need driven to me which I ofcourse pay for, but I dont know if anybody is willing to drive up from Toronto or Mississauga to Newmarket.

I dont have the tank atm actually lol

I am waiting to see if anybody will drive thier Piranha up to me, If somebody agrees to that im planning on telling them to hodl it for a week, then ill go out and grab a 75 gal from either Kijiji or Big Als, run it for awhile and test it to make sure its good to go.

Should be able to do all that 7 days before I have the Piranha delivered to me LOL


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You need to cycle the tank too which can take a month alone


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> You need to cycle the tank too which can take a month alone


Ah

Yeah Ill be honest I didnt know about that

dang. Looks like im not getting my lil piranha anytime soon









If I have the money ill start that asap. Thanks for the heads up. Gotta get like 200$ more for the enitre setup now

Thanks again, hopefully I can get a black piranha sometime next month

edit:

wait.. what if I bought the piranha with the water that it was in before? instead of cycling new water. Couldnt I just buy the piranha with enough water to fill the 55 gallon tank?


----------



## MPG

I suggest you do some more research on cycling. google it or check out the topics on this forum


----------



## Plum

BlackPiranhas said:


> You need to cycle the tank too which can take a month alone


Ah

Yeah Ill be honest I didnt know about that

dang. Looks like im not getting my lil piranha anytime soon









If I have the money ill start that asap. Thanks for the heads up. Gotta get like 200$ more for the enitre setup now

Thanks again, hopefully I can get a black piranha sometime next month

edit:

wait.. what if I bought the piranha with the water that it was in before? instead of cycling new water. Couldnt I just buy the piranha with enough water to fill the 55 gallon tank?
[/quote]

A lot of buckets... no?

Good in theory, though you would also need used filter media.... and then still not sure if the tank would be "properly established"

quite unsure..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You need to do alot more research in adition to cycling as your view on it is wrong, You want to establish bacteria in the filter media (also in the substrate) not in the water column. Save youself the trouble and get a 75g tank and not a 55g tank. I would suggest doing your research before even seting up as it sounds like you need to learn alot more of just the basics. When you think your ready and sure you want to spend the $ then get a tank as you would still benifit from another month of research. Mistakes in this hobby can be expensive. Piranhas arnt some goldfish thats 12 for a couple bucks, A rhom specificallycan be worth hundreds of dollars. You may want to concider red bellies as your firt piranhas too. What makes you want a rhom?


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> You need to do alot more research in adition to cycling as your view on it is wrong, You want to establish bacteria in the filter media (also in the substrate) not in the water column. Save youself the trouble and get a 75g tank and not a 55g tank. I would suggest doing your research before even seting up as it sounds like you need to learn alot more of just the basics. When you think your ready and sure you want to spend the $ then get a tank as you would still benifit from another month of research. Mistakes in this hobby can be expensive.


Thanks

Yeah im gonna do a ton more research before I get my piranha. Better to do that than get a piranha and have it die :'( That would upset me a lot.

Thanks again


----------



## Soul Assassin

If you are only planning on a 75 or so Feefas beast is out of the question. I would suggest you pm Trigga, he was selling his whole setup a few months back. Filters, heater, 50g tank, etc, for a great price and the most important thing; the filters are established (meaning all thje bacteria are already there) so you can have your rhom even today. Triggas rhom is around 7" and really nice and I think he lives in Scarborough. GL in what ever you do and


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> If you are only planning on a 75 or so Feefas beast is out of the question. I would suggest you pm Trigga, he was selling his whole setup a few months back. Filters, heater, 50g tank, etc, for a great price and the most important thing; the filters are established (meaning all thje bacteria are already there) so you can have your rhom even today. Triggas rhom is around 7" and really nice and I think he lives in Scarborough. GL in what ever you do and


Oh dayum!

I thought he was only selling the rhom

Thanks, ill ask him if hes selling all the other stuff aswell

Thanks!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

regardless of if you can get establishedmedia you should still reasearch before getting anything. Trigga takes good care of his fish and has had this one for a while so i dobut he will sell it to just anybody who hasn't researched anything.

If you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> regardless of if you can get establishedmedia you should still reasearch before getting anything. Trigga takes good care of his fish and has had this one for a while so i dobut he will sell it to just anybody who hasn't researched anything.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to ask


oh yeah no doubt I will and am doing a ton of research. like I know how to cycle now and what temps need to be, ect ect

The only problem I have is money lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Good answer on google becasuei dont want to type a ton.
I underlined wht i thought were the more important things:

"The nitrogen cycle of an aquarium is a chain reaction in nature resulting in the birth of various types of nitrifying bacteria, each with their own job to do. Each new bacteria born consumes the previous one, and in turn gives birth to the next bacteria.
The three components involved to make this happen are ammonia (NH³ or NH³+4), nitrite (NO²), and nitrate (NO³). In general the nitrogen cycling process usually takes about 30 days, but there is no exact time frame for this process to complete its task, as each aquarium is different. Factors such as how many fish, other livestock, and organic matter is present in the tank can vary the completion time, one way or the other. Testing your aquarium water during cycling is very important, as this will tell you what phase the aquarium is in at any given time throughout the process.

The 3 Components & Phases

A Typical Break-In Cycle Chart from Aquatics Unlimited.
Phase 1 - Ammonia (NH³ or NH³+4)
The first component needed in the chain is ammonia, and it is only during the cycling process that ammonia readings should be present in an aquarium. Once ammonia begins to accumulate in the aquarium, the process begins. So where do you get the ammonia from? It is produced by such things as fish and other livestock waste, excess food, and decaying organic matter from both animals and plants. Now putting live animals into a tank for the purpose of cycling is not easy, because they are exposed to highly toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite during the process. However, without ammonia present the cycle cannot begin, and if ammonia is removed, or the supply is disrupted during cycling, the process stops. As you see the ammonia level rise during the cycling period, if you think by adding an ammonia destroyer or doing a water change to bring it down is helping, it isn't! You are only delaying the cycling process and preventing it from completing its mission. If you use fish to cycle an aquarium, it's a catch 22! You don't want to put the animals in harms way by exposing them to toxic elements, but you need their waste as the ammonia source to get the job done. The good news is there are alternatives to cycling a new tank without having to use fish, as well as ways to help speed up the nitrogen cycling process.

Irregardless of what method you use to cycle a new aquarium, the process is the same. Ammonia occurs in two states depending on the water pH. NH³, the unionized state, is more toxic than NH³+4, the ionized state, because it can invade the body tissue of marine animals much easier(ammonia is more toxic at higher pH . Almost all free ammonia in sea water with a normal pH is in the ionized state, thus less toxic. As pH rises, the less toxic ionized state decreases and the more toxic unionized state increases. For example, a toxic level of ammonia as NH³ may be present with a pH of 8.4 being lethal, but the same level of ammonia as NH³+4 with a pH of 7.8 may be tolerated. Higher tank temperatures can also effect the toxicity of ammonia.

Phase 2 - Nitrite (NO²)
At about day 10 into the cycle, the nitrifying bacteria that convert ammonia into nitrite, nitrosomonas, should begin to appear and build. Just like ammonia, nitrite can be toxic and harmful to marine animals even at lower levels, and without nitrite present the cycling process cannot complete itself. Nitrite will continue to rise to a high level of about 15 ppm, the most critical stage, and at about day 25 the level should begin to fall off, although it's quite possible to run on for another 10 days. Most likely the nitrite reading will peak and fall off to less than 2 or 3 ppm by about day 30, and shortly thereafter to zero. If it does not, don't worry, it should drop sometime within the next 10 days or so.

Phase 3 - Nitrate (NO³)
Now that the ammonia has given birth to nitrite, the nitrite in turn give birth to the third and final nitrifying bacteria, nitrobacters. These bacteria are living entities that require oxygen and food (an ammonia source) to survive, grow on the surfaces of everything in the tank,Which is why biologiacal media is often porous so it can hold more BB and the waste from nitrobacter are shown in the form of nitrate with a test kit. When nitrate readings begin to increase, you can tell that these beneficial nitrifying bacteria are starting to establish themselves, which is what you have painstakingly been going through the cycling process to achieve."

Basically really simply you are trying to establish benificial bacteria in your cycle starting with an ammonia source. Without an ammonia souce the cycle will not even start so you cant just wait 30 days and think its cycled. As a substitie for live fish, peopel often use frozen shrimp as an ammonia source.

For temp you will want about 78 give or take a couple degrees


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Good answer on google becasuei dont want to type a ton.
> I underlined wht i thought were the more important things:
> 
> "The nitrogen cycle of an aquarium is a chain reaction in nature resulting in the birth of various types of nitrifying bacteria, each with their own job to do. Each new bacteria born consumes the previous one, and in turn gives birth to the next bacteria.
> The three components involved to make this happen are ammonia (NH³ or NH³+4), nitrite (NO²), and nitrate (NO³). In general the nitrogen cycling process usually takes about 30 days, but there is no exact time frame for this process to complete its task, as each aquarium is different. Factors such as how many fish, other livestock, and organic matter is present in the tank can vary the completion time, one way or the other. Testing your aquarium water during cycling is very important, as this will tell you what phase the aquarium is in at any given time throughout the process.
> 
> The 3 Components & Phases
> 
> A Typical Break-In Cycle Chart from Aquatics Unlimited.
> Phase 1 - Ammonia (NH³ or NH³+4)
> The first component needed in the chain is ammonia, and it is only during the cycling process that ammonia readings should be present in an aquarium. Once ammonia begins to accumulate in the aquarium, the process begins. So where do you get the ammonia from? It is produced by such things as fish and other livestock waste, excess food, and decaying organic matter from both animals and plants. Now putting live animals into a tank for the purpose of cycling is not easy, because they are exposed to highly toxic levels of ammonia and nitrite during the process. However, without ammonia present the cycle cannot begin, and if ammonia is removed, or the supply is disrupted during cycling, the process stops. As you see the ammonia level rise during the cycling period, if you think by adding an ammonia destroyer or doing a water change to bring it down is helping, it isn't! You are only delaying the cycling process and preventing it from completing its mission. If you use fish to cycle an aquarium, it's a catch 22! You don't want to put the animals in harms way by exposing them to toxic elements, but you need their waste as the ammonia source to get the job done. The good news is there are alternatives to cycling a new tank without having to use fish, as well as ways to help speed up the nitrogen cycling process.
> 
> Irregardless of what method you use to cycle a new aquarium, the process is the same. Ammonia occurs in two states depending on the water pH. NH³, the unionized state, is more toxic than NH³+4, the ionized state, because it can invade the body tissue of marine animals much easier(ammonia is more toxic at higher pH . Almost all free ammonia in sea water with a normal pH is in the ionized state, thus less toxic. As pH rises, the less toxic ionized state decreases and the more toxic unionized state increases. For example, a toxic level of ammonia as NH³ may be present with a pH of 8.4 being lethal, but the same level of ammonia as NH³+4 with a pH of 7.8 may be tolerated. Higher tank temperatures can also effect the toxicity of ammonia.
> 
> Phase 2 - Nitrite (NO²)
> At about day 10 into the cycle, the nitrifying bacteria that convert ammonia into nitrite, nitrosomonas, should begin to appear and build. Just like ammonia, nitrite can be toxic and harmful to marine animals even at lower levels, and without nitrite present the cycling process cannot complete itself. Nitrite will continue to rise to a high level of about 15 ppm, the most critical stage, and at about day 25 the level should begin to fall off, although it's quite possible to run on for another 10 days. Most likely the nitrite reading will peak and fall off to less than 2 or 3 ppm by about day 30, and shortly thereafter to zero. If it does not, don't worry, it should drop sometime within the next 10 days or so.
> 
> Phase 3 - Nitrate (NO³)
> Now that the ammonia has given birth to nitrite, the nitrite in turn give birth to the third and final nitrifying bacteria, nitrobacters. These bacteria are living entities that require oxygen and food (an ammonia source) to survive, grow on the surfaces of everything in the tank,Which is why biologiacal media is often porous so it can hold more BB and the waste from nitrobacter are shown in the form of nitrate with a test kit. When nitrate readings begin to increase, you can tell that these beneficial nitrifying bacteria are starting to establish themselves, which is what you have painstakingly been going through the cycling process to achieve."
> 
> Basically really simply you are trying to establish benificial bacteria in your cycle starting with an ammonia source. Without an ammonia souce the cycle will not even start so you cant just wait 30 days and think its cycled. As a substitie for live fish, peopel often use frozen shrimp as an ammonia source.
> 
> For temp you will want about 78 give or take a couple degrees


I like the approach of putting 3 or three fish in there to start the cycling process

But one other thing..

If I use tap water, do I have to dechlorinate it? Or is the chlorine amount so small that it wouldnt hurt anything?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

^^^ Get some Seachem Prime it will remove all chlorine...I use it whenever I fill a tank with tap water


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CuzIsaidSo said:


> ^^^ Get some Seachem Prime it will remove all chlorine...I use it whenever I fill a tank with tap water


Alrighty, will do!

Thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

drop a couple frozen shrimps in there to cycle


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> drop a couple frozen shrimps in there to cycle


That works too lol

Also, one question

I got a 60 gallon tank today for 70$

But it doesn't have anything covering the opening?

How much would a hood cost me for this? Its dimensions are 36L x 18.5W x 24.5 H

Thanks


----------



## MPG

BlackPiranhas said:


> drop a couple frozen shrimps in there to cycle


That works too lol

Also, one question

I got a 60 gallon tank today for 70$

But it doesn't have anything covering the opening?

How much would a hood cost me for this? Its dimensions are 36L x 18.5W x 24.5 H

Thanks
[/quote]

thats a 70 gallon. I wouldn't have got it though because piranhas prefer length over height..

no idea on how much a canopy would cost though


----------



## BlackPiranhas

MPG said:


> drop a couple frozen shrimps in there to cycle


That works too lol

Also, one question

I got a 60 gallon tank today for 70$

But it doesn't have anything covering the opening?

How much would a hood cost me for this? Its dimensions are 36L x 18.5W x 24.5 H

Thanks
[/quote]

thats a 70 gallon. I wouldn't have got it though because piranhas prefer length over height..

no idea on how much a canopy would cost though
[/quote]

Ah, so even betetr its a 70!

Unfortunatly its the only one I could afford so it was this tank or nothing









But its huge.

Like.. massive lol

Also, is it okay if I just put glass on top of it, covering 34 out of the 36 inches of open space? (For air flow)


----------



## Soul Assassin

yes cover it with glass, does it have a center brace? Another thing is that a rhom would not be happy in that size tank. I have the same one and a sanchezi in it. $70 is not that great of a deal for a bare tank either, IMO. You might want to look at getting a sanchezi, mac, true spilo, irritans, comp, or a small rhom with the intention on upgrading.

as you will see $70 is only the begining, at the end you will be astonished as to how much you will have to spend


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> yes cover it with glass, does it have a center brace? Another thing is that a rhom would not be happy in that size tank. I have the same one and a sanchezi in it. $70 is not that great of a deal for a bare tank either, IMO. You might want to look at getting a sanchezi, mac, true spilo, irritans, comp, or a small rhom with the intention on upgrading.
> 
> as you will see $70 is only the begining, at the end you will be astonished as to how much you will have to spend


Yeah I realize it will cost a lot. I will have enough money for everything soon though

Also 70$ for a 70 gal is a steal where I live. I bought a 20 gallon 4 years ago for 60$ and that was on sale. Checked some out before I got this one

80$ for a 20 gallon :l

But anyway

I am getting a 4 inch Rhom from a buddy. I forgot he kept fish and happened to ask him what piranha he had, he had a 4 inch rhom, 3 red bely and something else.

So I told him id grab the rhom.

Gonna upgrade ofcourse when its full grown

Also, one question

If I buy real plants, do I need to do anything special? or just put them in and ignore them, and they will grow?

like no supplimented light or anything?


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Hey guys,

I was wondering, can I put my tank fully filled anywhere in my room? My room is wood ect ect with carpet over it

Will the floor be able to handle it fully loaded with water and substrait? I dont even know if its sitting over/on studs

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

BlackPiranhas said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering, can I put my tank fully filled anywhere in my room? My room is wood ect ect with carpet over it
> 
> Will the floor be able to handle it fully loaded with water and substrait? I dont even know if its sitting over/on studs
> 
> Thanks


You should try to locate it over studs and next to a load bearing wall. If you put it in the middle of the floor you should concider adding a support colum under the tank it to support the floor. If its in a basement with a cement floor then you can put it anywhere


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering, can I put my tank fully filled anywhere in my room? My room is wood ect ect with carpet over it
> 
> Will the floor be able to handle it fully loaded with water and substrait? I dont even know if its sitting over/on studs
> 
> Thanks


You should try to locate it over studs and next to a load bearing wall. If you put it in the middle of the floor you should concider adding a support colum under the tank it to support the floor. If its in a basement with a cement floor then you can put it anywhere
[/quote]

Thanks

for now I cant afford the light but i can in about 2 weeks so that works

Also, I put the aquarium in the corner of the room. I know there are studs in the wall very close to it so there should be some in the floor very close or directly under it too

So that works aswell

Thanks


----------



## Soul Assassin

your floor will hold a 65g tank, make sure you dont buy the rhom b4 you cycle the tank and buy as much stuff on kijiji, the only thing I ever buy new are filters bc of the warranty etc. GL


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> your floor will hold a 65g tank, make sure you dont buy the rhom b4 you cycle the tank and buy as much stuff on kijiji, the only thing I ever buy new are filters bc of the warranty etc. GL


Thanks

Thanks!

Yeah im trying to get everything from kijiji. Besides filter ofcourse.

Is there a set limit on how long it takes to cycle?

I keep reading, 1 month, 3 days, 7 days, 2 weeks, like.. ?.? I cant find a solid answer.

Also, yes I did read the post that Cluster put up, it says 1 month. but if I read around more it says totally different things.. just wanna confirm one way or another, you know?


----------



## Soul Assassin

It's a month, but you will know by checking your water params and when yout ammonia and nitrite are at zero the cycle is over. Get a API master test kit. I would cycle with 4 two or three inch goldfish. What kind of filter are you looking at? Good ones are eheim 2213, 2215 and 2217, I also like Emperor 280 and 400, Aquaclear 70 or 110 are also good.


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> It's a month, but you will know by checking your water params and when yout ammonia and nitrite are at zero the cycle is over. Get a API master test kit. I would cycle with 4 two or three inch goldfish. What kind of filter are you looking at? Good ones are eheim 2213, 2215 and 2217, I also like Emperor 280 and 400, Aquaclear 70 or 110 are also good.


Hey

I picked up a Marineland power filter 350. All I could afford.

oh and a Jager 200, also all I can afford.

I bought some stuff to kickstart the cycle, it has becteria in it that eat the ammonia and nitrite.

I cant afford a water test kit atm

But I heard big al's aqaurium does water tests for free? Is thsi true? if so I can bring a sample to them, Im also gonna pick up 2 cheapo fish tomorrow to speed up the cycle even more

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I think most chain stores do water testing though you shoudl get your own kit. If you cant afford a test kit atm you may want to put your plans on hold for a bit so you can afford to do it right the first time down the road.


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think most chain stores do water testing though you shoudl get your own kit. If you cant afford a test kit atm you may want to put your plans on hold for a bit so you can afford to do it right the first time down the road.


Yeah I want a kit but for now Big Al's, 5 mins from me does free water tests. Gonna use them ofr awhile

also goin to pick up 1 - 3 cheapo fish to put in the tank

I also added Bio-Support, seeing as I used tap water im sure it has some ammonia in it so I guess its helping a lot more than I can tell atm.

I also added Aquarium conditioner to dechlorinate it. So far so good I guess lol

Also, one question. If I buy a Pleco to put into the tank to eat algea will the pirahna eat it? Even if the Pirahna is always 100% well-fed?

Because I was thinking, im getting a 4 inch rhom. So I could get a 8 inch pleco, Im sure the rhom wont mess with it, being smaller AND being well fed, correct?

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

BlackPiranhas said:


> Also, one question. If I buy a Pleco to put into the tank to eat algea will the pirahna eat it? Even if the Pirahna is always 100% well-fed?
> 
> Because I was thinking, im getting a 4 inch rhom. So I could get a 8 inch pleco, Im sure the rhom wont mess with it, being smaller AND being well fed, correct?
> 
> Thanks


wrong. My sanchezi when at 4" took out the eye and constantly nipped at a pleco twice his size. i doubt the rhom could kill it, but p's know how to attack. Naturally p's will take out eyes and tails.


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Also, one question. If I buy a Pleco to put into the tank to eat algea will the pirahna eat it? Even if the Pirahna is always 100% well-fed?
> 
> Because I was thinking, im getting a 4 inch rhom. So I could get a 8 inch pleco, Im sure the rhom wont mess with it, being smaller AND being well fed, correct?
> 
> Thanks


wrong. My sanchezi when at 4" took out the eye and constantly nipped at a pleco twice his size. i doubt the rhom could kill it, but p's know how to attack. Naturally p's will take out eyes and tails.
[/quote]

Damn! Oh well lol

Gonna just clean the algea myself then

Thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Them cleaning algae is another misconception. They wont eat any noticable amount of algae especially in a p tank. They are omnivores and will go for any bits left of fillets. They also make a ton of waste. Snails are better for algae, but just scraping it yourself will still be the most effective way


----------



## Soul Assassin

there should not be any ammonia in tap water, you also need to get at least 4 2" fish to get enough ammonia produced or just leave enough uneaten food in the tank to rot for the ammo source, or get a stupid pleco it will produce enough ammmonia to put Frank in your tank, lol


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> there should not be any ammonia in tap water, you also need to get at least 4 2" fish to get enough ammonia produced or just leave enough uneaten food in the tank to rot for the ammo source, or get a stupid pleco it will produce enough ammmonia to put Frank in your tank, lol


Hey

Yeah I got 2 Brilliant Rosbora's yesterday, im gonna leave them in there until Tomorrow or friday. Also today im putting in a frozen shrimp.

Thanks


----------



## BlackPiranhas

One other thing, is it bad that my tank has a refelction?

The glass is so thick that it has a reflection to it, is this okay or what could I do to stop it from reflecting images? (like put white peices of paper on it... or something like that)


----------



## Soul Assassin

the cycle will take a month not until friday...why did you buy tetras insted of cheap goldfish?

you cant do anything about the reflection


----------



## BlackPiranhas

Soul Assassin said:


> the cycle will take a month not until friday...why did you buy tetras insted of cheap goldfish?
> 
> you cant do anything about the reflection


Hey

I also forgot to mention my tank is fine

I have well established media in the fliter and have been adding 7 teaspoons of bio-support a day to the tank

Also I bough tetras because they were the cheapest, believe it or not (2 for 1.99)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

feeder goldfish are like 12 for 3-4$ or like 25 cents each depending on size


----------



## BlackPiranhas

CLUSTER ONE said:


> feeder goldfish are like 12 for 3-4$ or like 25 cents each depending on size


LOL DAMN

I forgot about feeder goldfish, shizz. O well lol


----------

